# bad ass/badass



## danalto

bad ass / badass 

Is it very vulgar? How about rendering it just as *bastardo*?


----------



## mimitabby

I think bastardo or stronzo would work fine. or facciatosta.


----------



## danalto

Thank you, mimi.
Pay attention, though: *stronzo *is a little bit strong as offence!


----------



## mimitabby

Sorry about the lack of colors, I was trying to give you 3 degrees of 
descriptions. for a serious Bad a**, a medium one, or just a mild one.

It implies a troublemaker! and no it isn't really vulgar.


----------



## RaHeem

If bastardo = figlio illegittimo even muthaf**** could be right 
Figlio di p****** is more strong ?

Sorry for language


----------



## TimLA

Hmmm. A phrase from the 1960's.

Yes, bad ass can mean all of the off-color words mentioned, but there is another definition that may apply here -- and is more likely.

I'll describe a "bad ass" - A male, 2.1 meters tall, 120 kg, tatoos on all arms, his nose is flat from many prior fights, and he can lift a cow with each arm.

In this case, it means "strong", "mean", "good fighter", and an important idiomatic phrase - "someone you don't want to meet in a dark alley" (?qualcuno di cui non vuoi incontrare in un vicolo scuro? - c'è qualcosa similare in italiano?). More idioms "That's one bad ass you don't wanna mess with!".

A "bad ass" can be all of the words you mention, but sometimes might be nice...magari 

EDIT: I forgot. Is it vulgar? Yes, but it is no more vulgar than "ass" - so it should not be used in "normal" situations, but can be used safely among friends and on Italian-English forums, but NEVER on Solo Italiano forums.


----------



## primo_cerchio

an interesting juvenile idiom in the "strong" sense could be MARMO that literally meams marble


----------



## Shy1986

Hi, how can I translate the word badass in italian?

This is the phrase: I need a badass soldier

Can I say: Ho bisogno di un soldato con le palle?

Thank you


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A bad-ass soldier = un soldato con le palle, tosto, un tipo duro.


----------



## frenchyitaly

Look here.
It can be used as a positive or negative adjective


----------



## Blackman

Hi guys,

a friend of mine is asking for the meaning of this expression above.

Even if I've been in the aviation business quite a few years now, I've never heard it. He says it could be military jargon for a plane flying in a particular way or very hard to push to its limits. 

_Notoriously F-104 is a bad ass plane._

Any Top Gun out there?

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

C'è ben poco di areonautico qui.

Aggettivo + ASS = very + aggettivo (AmE)

Big ass car = very big car = un auto molto grossa


----------



## TimLA

Blackman said:


> Even if I've been in the aviation business quite a few years now, I've never heard it. He says it could be military jargon for a plane flying in a particular way or very hard to push to its limits.
> 
> _Notoriously F-104 is a (bad ass) plane._


 
"Bad ass" can mean many things, but in this case it means that it is "mean" "fantastic" "loaded for bear" "strong" "can kick anyone's ass" "exceptional"

It can be used in many different contexts:
Did you see that Shelby Cobra? That is one bad ass car!
The Abrams is one bad ass tank - you don't want it pointing in your direction.
Mike Tyson is pure bad ass - watch out, he might bite your ear off

and on and on...


----------



## Blackman

Mmmmm...non so Paul, da qualche ricerca che ho fatto, il caso specifico da me richiesto sembra poter essere tradotto dal nostro _figlio di puttana_, in senso spregiativo o con ammirazione a seconda del contesto. Forse un po' meno forte.

_Sta attenta, quello è un figlio di puttana_....
_Che aereo!!! Un vero figlio di puttana volante!!!_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Blackman said:


> Mmmmm...non so Paul, da qualche ricerca che ho fatto, il caso specifico da me richiesto sembra poter essere tradotto dal nostro _figlio di puttana_, in senso spregiativo o con ammirazione a seconda del contesto. Forse un po' meno forte.
> 
> _Sta attenta, quello è un figlio di puttana_....
> _Che aereo!!! Un vero figlio di puttana volante!!!_


Come spiegato da Tim, "bad-ass" è un caso a sè può avere mille significati (infatti non mi sono azzardato a tradurre bad-ass, ma ti ho fatto un esempio usando "big ass")
In generale: aggettivo + ass = very.
Senza sapere nulla di F-104, è impossibile capire cosa si intende, visto che bad-ass può essere sia negativo che positivo.
http://onlineslangdictionary.com/definition+of/*bad-ass*


----------



## Sovi

...non so se sia pertinente ma so che in italiano ed anche in Inglese si usa dire qualcosa del tipo che certi mezzi si pilotano _"col  culo"_  possibile che intendano che serve una particolare sensibilità?
SV


----------



## elena73

Io, guardando la foto dell'auto, ho pensato a una traduzione per quasta frase: 

Did you see that Shelby Cobra? That is one bad ass car!

Hai visto la Shelby Cobra? Tanta roba!!
Hai visto la Shelby Cobra? Che stile!!


(Tanta roba - Questo modo di dire DOVREBBE essere diffuso ALMENO nel centro-nord)
----------------

The Abrams is one bad ass tank - you don't want it pointing in your direction.
L'Abrams è un carrarmato davvero cattivo/massiccio. Non vorrei avercelo puntato contro. 
L'Abrams è un carrarmato davvero potente. 
L'Abrams è davvero una potenza. 


Usate massiccio in questa accezione (linguaggio colloquiale, chiaro!!)??


----------



## DavideV

L'F-104 è abbastanza noto agli "addetti" per essere un aereo del tutto particolare... montava un propulsore estremamente potente ed aveva una ridottissima apertura alare: un vero e proprio "missile con le ali". A causa proprio della sua estremamente ridotta apertura alare, però, aveva una scarsissima manovrabilità e dunque era un aereo che andava pilotato con estrema attenzione. C'è un pilota della nostra Aeronautica Militare che detiene il record di ben 3 espulsioni con l'F-104 (ejections), fortunatamente per lui tutte riuscite.

Penso che quanto sopra sia sufficiente per chiarire il significato dell'espressione gergale proposta e penso che quanto intuito da Blackman sia esatto, però nell'accezione positiva... quell'aereo ormai è un cult.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate tutti, ma Black mi sembrava cercasse una traduzione di "bad ass" per un amico. Bene. Poi è saltata fuori questa bellissima disquisizione sugli aerei.
"Bad ass"secondo me è sempre stato un "coglione" che tende a mettersi nei guai. Magari uno che "partorisce grane". Non mi intendo di aerei se non come passeggero, ma credo che alla fine un "bad ass plane" sia proprio un aereo che partorisce grane.
GS


----------



## elena73

Un aereo del cavolo... (se il senso è negativo... se c'è una atteggiamento di disprezzo..)


----------



## NewYorktoLA

The connotation of something "bad ass" is almost always positive, expressing some kind of admiration.  I mean, my grandmother wouldn't say it this way, but... 

In the case of a plane, what immediately comes to mind is that it is powerful/well-built/ or something along those lines. 

Giorgio, a person who is called a "bad ass" is usually being complimented for his behavior, even if it is behavior that gets him in trouble.   He's admired for it.


----------



## elena73

Un aereo con il suo bel carattere...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

NY,
mi fido di te. Ritiro quello che ho detto--e che per anni ho creduto vero.
Grazie.
Con simpatia.
GS


----------



## Renzo02

Ciao Tutti,

NewYorktoLA is correct in his interpretation.  "Bad ass" is a colloquial expression that was coined in the African-American community to mean "something spectacular" like "cool" or along those lines.  There are many such expressions that come from this source which become "Americanisms" or slang because they are shortlived.  I'm sure in a few years this will become an extinct expression replaced by another.

       Saluti da Staten Island, N.Y.C.


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Welcome Renzo from S.I. (I'm from the Bronx but I've ferried your way a few times).
Just for clarification - it's MS. New York to LA  

Kate


----------



## arthurlee

Mio modestissimo e raffinatissimo contributo: "_E' un aereo coi controcazzi!_"?


----------



## Nunou

Nel gergo dei piloti (sia di velivoli che di veicoli), per pilotare col culo si intende che devi essere capace di "sentire" il mezzo sotto al sedere, solo così puoi essere in grado di manovrarlo veramente bene.  Una specie di dono/feeling che nasce da quella che è quasi sempre una forte passione. 

Questo mi porta a pensare che "a bad ass plane" sia semplicemente un _velivolo impegnativo_. Visto che ai piloti in generale piace cogliere questo tipo di "sfida", sicuramente non è un'espressione negativa. 

Direi che "figlio di puttana" forse è un po' esagerato ma che _figlio di buona donna_ o _simpatico mascalzone_ possono andar bene!!


----------



## Nunou

arthurlee said:


> Mio modestissimo e raffinatissimo contributo: "_E' un aereo coi controcazzi!_"?



Ahahah...ma questa è perfetta!!!


----------



## arthurlee

elena73 said:


> Mi piace ASSAI!





Nunou said:


> Ahahah...ma questa è perfetta!!!


Wow, quanto entusiasmo! Ringrazio e rilancio con un più sobrio "_aereo cazzuto_". Ma forse andava meglio la proposta precedente... ciao!


----------



## prowlerxpla

Leggendo mi è venuto in mente che qui nell'impero romano si tradurrebbe con "bestia", non so nel resto d'Italia se è lo stesso, confermate?
Tom is a bad ass=2.1 meter man with tatoos and difficult to treat with=Tom è una bestia.
The cobra XY7, a bad ass car=a car very powerful quite difficult to drive=la cobra XY7, una bestia di macchina.
The starfighter is a badass plane=a plane very powerful and dangerous to drive=lo starfighter, una bestia di aereo.
Riguardo il raffinatissimo contributa di arthurlee, coi controcazzi non sottintende la difficoltà nella guida che invece bestia ha, per esempio:
Lo starfighter, un aereo coi controcazzi= un aereo difficilmente battibile in velocità, potenza, capacità di combattimento, resistenza, eccetera.
Lo starfighter, una bestia di aereo=come coi controcazzi ma anche difficile da pilotare.
che ne dite?


----------



## One1

prowlerxpla said:


> Leggendo mi è venuto in mente che qui nell'impero romano si tradurrebbe con "bestia", non so nel resto d'Italia se è lo stesso, confermate?
> Tom is a bad ass=2.1 meter man with tatoos and difficult to treat with=Tom è una bestia.
> The cobra XY7, a bad ass car=a car very powerful quite difficult to drive=la cobra XY7, una bestia di macchina.
> The starfighter is a badass plane=a plane very powerful and dangerous to drive=lo starfighter, una bestia di aereo.
> Riguardo il raffinatissimo contributa di arthurlee, coi controcazzi non sottintende la difficoltà nella guida che invece bestia ha, per esempio:
> Lo starfighter, un aereo coi controcazzi= un aereo difficilmente battibile in velocità, potenza, capacità di combattimento, resistenza, eccetera.
> Lo starfighter, una bestia di aereo=come coi controcazzi ma anche difficile da pilotare.
> che ne dite?



lo starfighter è un bestione di aeroplano stracazzuto, con i controcazzi proprio, ammazzalo oh!

'n calippo e na bira, please.


----------



## TimLA

prowlerxpla said:


> Leggendo mi è venuto in mente che qui nell'impero romano si tradurrebbe con "bestia", non so nel resto d'Italia se è lo stesso, confermate?
> Tom is a bad ass=2.1 meter man with tatoos, and difficult to deal with with, very strong, a good fighter =Tom è una bestia.
> The cobra XY7, a bad ass car=a car very powerful quite difficult to drive, looks fantastic, will win every street race = la cobra XY7, una bestia di macchina.
> The starfighter is a badass plane=a plane very powerful and dangerous to fly, has lots of missles and guns = lo starfighter, una bestia di aereo.
> Riguardo il raffinatissimo contributa di arthurlee, coi controcazzi non sottintende la difficoltà nella guida che invece bestia ha, per esempio:
> Lo starfighter, un aereo coi controcazzi= un aereo difficilmente battibile in velocità, potenza, capacità di combattimento, resistenza, eccetera.
> Lo starfighter, una bestia di aereo=come coi controcazzi ma anche difficile da pilotare.
> che ne dite?


 
Anch in inglese si può dire "That Cobra is a real beast!" sottinteso che è potente, è veloce, ha un aspetto formidabile.


----------



## One1

TimLA said:


> Anch in inglese si può dire "That Cobra is a real beast!" sottinteso che è potente, è veloce, ha un aspetto formidabile.



Comunque in italiano si pronuncia con un rafforzamento sulla "b": è una bbestia! facendo anche una smorfia con il volto e qualche gesto con le mani per far capire la portata, la maestosità, la grandezza del bestione.


----------



## TimLA

One1 said:


> Comunque in italiano si pronuncia con un rafforzamento sulla "b": è una bbestia! facendo anche una smorfia con il volto e qualche gesto con le mani per far capire la portata, la maestosità, la grandezza del bestione.


 
Quindi dovremmo cambiare il contesto a qualcosa sicuramente italiano!:

Quel Murcielago è una *B*estia!!!


----------



## One1

TimLA said:


> Quindi dovremmo cambiare il contesto a qualcosa sicuramente italiano!:
> 
> Quel Murcielago è una *B*estia!!!



hai afferrato subito! Si, il Murcielago è proprio una BBBestia! Mamma mia! 

Conosci la storia de "la bella e la bestia"?

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/jpg/200608/ferrari-girls-6w.jpg


----------



## prowlerxpla

TimLA said:


> Anch in inglese si può dire "That Cobra is a real beast!" sottinteso che è potente, è veloce, ha un aspetto formidabile.


E non contiene anche il concetto di difficoltà a tenerla o guidarla e assenza di docilità?
In Italiano sì, se dico che Valentino Rossi guida una Ducati che è una bestia sottintendo che oltre che potente, veloce e avere un apetto formidabile, è anche una moto poco docile tipo un mastino Napoletano di 95 chili, mi era parso che "badass" contenesse anche questa accezione, ma dalle (sempre gradite) correzioni che mi hai fatto (quite difficult to drive , dangerous to fly) mi sembra di no, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## TimLA

One1 said:


> hai afferrato subito! Si, il Murcielago è proprio una BBBestia! Mamma mia!
> 
> Conosci la storia de "la bella e la bestia"?
> 
> http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/jpg/200608/ferrari-girls-6w.jpg


 
Non dovresti postare le foto così qui in forum...mi fanno pensare delle cose...direi...veloce...formidabile...eccitante...vorrei toccare quella mach....
Che bestia!


----------



## One1

prowlerxpla said:


> E non contiene anche il concetto di difficoltà a tenerla o guidarla e assenza di docilità?
> In Italiano sì, se dico che Valentino Rossi guida una Ducati che è una bestia sottintendo che oltre che potente, veloce e avere un apetto formidabile, è anche una moto poco docile tipo un mastino Napoletano di 95 chili, mi era parso che "badass" contenesse anche questa accezione, ma dalle sempre gradite correzioni che mi hai fatto (quite difficult to drive , dangerous to fly) mi sembra di no, o mi sbaglio?



adesso gli stai dando un aspetto negativo alla Ducati... non c'è questo senso di "indomitezza" nell'espressione bestia in italiano (dipende dal contesto, dai gesti, dalle espressioni facciali, etc). Perchè puoi anche dire: quel ragazzo in matematica è una bestia! è un mostro! fa paura!

ps: Valentino Rossi guida ancora la Yamaha, Ducati l'anno prossimo


----------



## One1

TimLA said:


> Non dovresti postare le foto così qui in forum...mi fanno pensare delle cose...direi...veloce...formidabile...eccitante...vorrei toccare quella mach....
> Che bestia!



Ti piace quella macchina, eh? tutta tirata a lucido, che curve!


----------



## TimLA

prowlerxpla said:


> E non contiene anche il concetto di difficoltà a tenerla o guidarla e assenza di docilità?
> In Italiano sì, se dico che Valentino Rossi guida una Ducati che è una bestia sottintendo che oltre che potente, veloce e avere un apetto formidabile, è anche una moto poco docile tipo un mastino Napoletano di 95 chili, mi era parso che "badass" contenesse anche questa accezione, ma dalle (sempre gradite) correzioni che mi hai fatto (quite difficult to drive , dangerous to fly) mi sembra di no, o mi sbaglio?


 
In AE l'uso di "bad ass" o "beast" nel contesto di una macchina o aereo può indicare qualche difficoltà nel controllo, ma sopratutto il senso è positivo - bella, potente, sexy ecc.

Ti do un esempio.
Un mio amico, dopo 20 anni del desidero, aveva appena comprato un 2011 Shelby Cobra GT350, e mi ha spedito delle foto.
Ho detto:
Ohhhhhhhhh...you da' man!...so what's it like?
M'ha detto:
It's an absolute beast! (poteva aver detto "It's an absolutely bad ass car" con lo stesso significato).

Il senso era subito chiaro a noi due - con potenza *quasi* incontrollabile, 0-60 in 3 secondi, 90 miglia per ora in seconda marcia, sexy, ecc.


----------



## prowlerxpla

TimLA said:


> In AE l'uso di "bad ass" o "beast" nel contesto di una macchina o aereo può indicare qualche difficoltà nel controllo, ma sopratutto il senso è positivo - bella, potente, sexy ecc.
> 
> Ti do un esempio.
> Un mio amico, dopo 20 anni del desidero, aveva appena comprato un 2011 Shelby Cobra GT350, e mi ha spedito delle foto.
> Ho detto:
> Ohhhhhhhhh...you da' man!...so what's it like?
> M'ha detto:
> It's an absolute beast! (poteva aver detto "It's an absolutely bad ass car" con lo stesso significato).
> 
> Il senso era subito chiaro a noi due - con potenza *quasi* incontrollabile, 0-60 in 3 secondi, 90 miglia per ora in seconda marcia, sexy, ecc.


Ok tanks, the same as in Italian


			
				One1 said:
			
		

> adesso gli stai dando un aspetto negativo alla Ducati... non c'è questo  senso di "indomitezza" nell'espressione bestia in italiano (dipende dal  contesto, dai gesti, dalle espressioni facciali, etc). Perchè puoi anche  dire: quel ragazzo in matematica è una bestia! è un mostro! fa paura!


Vero pure questo, bestia in matematica non ci avevo pensato, io non è che volevo dagli un aspetto negativo alla Ducati, il senso che volevo dargli lo ha espresso bene Timla con -potenza *quasi* incontrollabile- che nella parola besta c'è tutto, che però ripensandoci anche uno che è una bestia in matematica ha una potenza mentale quasi incontrollabile.


			
				One1 said:
			
		

> ps: Valentino Rossi guida ancora la Yamaha, Ducati l'anno prossimo


 Se riesce a rimanere sano.


----------



## PaulJanus

Concordo con la traduzione badass="cazzuto".
Per renderlo un po' meno volgare in italiano, propongo le alternative "massiccio" e "prepotente".
O anche "gagliardo".


----------



## astridula

io ho capito abbastanza bene il termine badass da questa vignetta, però non saprei trovare un equivalente in italiano.


----------



## giginho

Quando mi guardo allo specchio vedo un'unicorno, un   cazzutissimo unicorno!

Che te ne pare?

P.S. ehm....ho risposto ad un post di 3 anni e mezzo fa....chiamatemi Tempestilli!


----------



## danalto

giginho said:


> Quando mi guardo allo specchio vedo *un *unicorno, un   cazzutissimo unicorno!
> 
> Che te ne pare?
> 
> P.S. ehm....ho risposto ad un post di 3 anni e mezzo fa....chiamatemi Tempestilli!


@giginho  (subito dietro la lavagna!)

_p.s.: i Threads, tranne in casi molto molto particolare, non hanno mica una data di scadenza!  Io, poi, mi rispondo spesso da sola, dopo anni!

(non sono normale)_


----------



## Archilochus

In my youth (many years ago, and you don't want to know...), we just said 'bad': "Man, that's a bad car." Meaning, that car is really neat, cool, powerful, whatever. Somewhere along in the 60s 'bad' in this sense (or these senses) became 'badass'. In fact, you can pretty much attach 'ass' to any adjective to give the adjective some emphasis: dumbass, weirdass, tallass, shortass, stupidass. E. g., "He kept asking all these stupidass questions".  "Boy, that was one weirdass movie." This is, of course, highly colloquial, and I would not say to a prospective employer, "You have one fineass company, and I want to work for you."...


----------



## Gianfry

Parlando dell'F-104, più che "è una bestia", a me verrebbe naturale dire "è una *bella *bestia" (che rende anche in maniera inequivoca il significato positivo associato a "badass")


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> I'll describe a "bad ass" - A male, 2.1 meters tall, 120 kg, tatoos on all arms, his nose is flat from many prior fights, and he can lift a cow with each arm.
> 
> In this case, it means "strong", "mean", "good fighter", and an important idiomatic phrase - "someone you don't want to meet in a dark alley" (?qualcuno di cui non vuoi incontrare in un vicolo scuro? - c'è qualcosa similare in italiano?). More idioms "That's one bad ass you don't wanna mess with!".



In this case I'd say _*energumeno
*_
*↑*


giginho said:


> Quando mi guardo allo specchio vedo un'unicorno, un   cazzutissimo unicorno*!*




Direi un _*fottutissimo *unicorno
*

*_


----------

